

How Reddit Algorithm Works - natsel
http://amix.dk/blog/post/19588?source=google

======
Geee
There's a "flaw" in the hot algorithm, which doesn't really impact Reddit any
way in the current use cases. However, there could be a possibility that an
old story gets upvoted a lot, and should turn hot, but in the current
algorithm, the time of upvotes don't have any impact.

~~~
getsat
Someone will repost the story and it will hit the front page again anyways.

